# Copyright and Public Domain in Canada



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

http://imslp.org/wiki/Public_domain

According to this web-site, in Canada copyright lasts for 50 years after the death of a composer/editor. Copyright on sound recordings lasts for 50 years after the end of the calendar year when the performance was first recorded in its final form.

Does it mean that works of classical composers recorded before 1963 (such as, for example, Glenn Gould's 1955 recording of Goldberg Variations) can be uploaded, downloaded and shared freely if you live in Canada?

How about 1963 and later remasters of performances recorded before 1963? If I understand the laws correctly, they are also public domain since the final performance was recorded before 1963?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Per the Berne Convention, the copyright term of the country of origin applies in all signatory countries. So the US copyright term applies in Canada, and Mr. Gould's recording is still protected there. And is likely to remain so for a long time, based on the recently-passed "Mickey Mouse Protection Act."


----------



## msvadi (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks, KenOC.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Even were the performance out of copyright, the remasterings would not be.


----------

